# Rob Trujillo's Delicious Custom Warwick



## Asgard222 (Oct 5, 2009)

Pretty sure this hasn't been posted before. If it has, please remove it.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 5, 2009)

That's pretty hot.


----------



## ECGuitars (Oct 5, 2009)

Hooooooooooooooooooooly Crap! That is one of the nicest warwicks I have seen!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 5, 2009)

Sick! awesome bass!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree.....he is hot...


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 5, 2009)

That is ridiculous sick!


----------



## AbaddonHammer (Oct 5, 2009)

An amazing bass for an even more amazing bass player!

I put Rob Trujillo right up there with Flea and Les Claypool.


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 6, 2009)

That is a hot bass... Thou im not kean on Rob i metallica. Amazing player thou...


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 6, 2009)

I like warwick basses, that's a nice one


----------



## loktide (Oct 6, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I agree.....he is hot...



i think not everyone here might agree on that


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 6, 2009)

loktide said:


> i think not everyone here might agree on that


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 6, 2009)

that´s one of the nicest warwick basses i´ve seen as well. very nice! the guy obviously has taste


----------



## Apophis (Oct 6, 2009)

awesome, no doubts


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 6, 2009)

loktide said:


> i think not everyone here might agree on that



Oh wait..he had a bass in that pic? OOOOOhhh..that's what you all are talking about....sorry I guess that's nice too....


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 6, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Oh wait..he had a bass in that pic? OOOOOhhh..that's what you all are talking about....sorry I guess that's nice too....



Ha ha if I was like that I probably would tbh  I bet he's some kind of monster.


Anyway....thats a sweet warwick. Seen him playin em before but not that one.


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 6, 2009)

First warwick i've seen with a finish  and it looks amazing IMHO


----------



## Arminius (Oct 6, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> I bet he's some kind of monster.



Oh god


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 7, 2009)

Aysakh said:


> Oh god



I share the same sentiment.


----------

